# Vidalia Onion Dip



## ms.spain (Apr 21, 2006)

Well. Vidalia onion season is upon us! Here's a great dipfor a BBQ or potluck event.
*Vidalia Onion Dip*
*1 large Vidalia onion,finely minced*
*1/2 c.grated parmesan cheese*
*1/2 c. sour cream*
*1/2 c. mayonaise*
*1 tsp. dried dill weed*
*Additional dash of Parmesan and dill weed*
*Preheat oven to 325 degrees(Ferenheit)*
*Spray an 8-9 inchpie plate with non-stick cooking spray;set aside*

*Combine all ingredients in a mixing bowl.Scrape into pie plate.Top with additional parmesan cheese and dill.*
*Bake @ 325 for 45 minutes.*
*Serve with chips, crackers,or pork rinds.May also be slathered on grilled meats,or served as a condiment for burgers or hotdogs.*


----------

